
Disumbrationism, a Hoax Art Movement of the 1920s - okfine
https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-hoax-art-movement-fooled-art-establishment
======
colllectorof
Interesting.

The unfortunate reality is that a lot of so-called artists have absolutely
nothing to say. All they do is "challenge", "undermine" and "subvert" shit,
mostly out of subliminal boredom. Since this hoax was aimed to challenge,
undermine and subvert "modern art", it is therefore indistinguishable from
"modern art" except by the fact that the author was aware of what he was doing
and had a more sensible motivation.

It's hilarious how critics try to twist this the other way around, saying "ob,
but his parody ended up being modern art after all". There is no "after all".
_That 's the whole fucking point._ That's how good parodies work. A parody on
Kung-Fu movies is, by definition, a Kung-Fu movie. No one outside of art
circles sees this as some kind of "reversal".

(Post)Modern art is a parody that went on for too long, where authors
collectively forgot they're doing a parody, started taking themselves
seriously, and tuned into pretentious, arrogant twats, who mock others for
"not getting it".

You know what comes after post-modern art? The next big "movement"? Internet
memes. Mark my words, in 30 years there will be dipshits writing academic
papers oh the hidden meanings and symbolism of Grympycat and Pepe the Frog.
And there will be other dipshits trying to replicate "meme style", using MS
Paint and showing off the resulting garbage in meaningless expositions.

~~~
panic
The infinite reproducibility of internet art removes a lot of its status --
you can't put an "absurdly high asking price" on an image macro. Most people
posting Pepe the Frog don't even know who Matt Furie is.

~~~
colllectorof
Just you wait. Give it couple decades. Someone will figure it out. Someone
will print memes on a reconstructed matrix printer, using handmade ribbons and
authentic 1980s paper exported from Japan. Or something of that sort. Maybe a
custom-made computer just to show a single meme? Pretentiousness is a powerful
force.

I don't know for sure, but just as I type this I get a sense that someone
somewhere manually types ASCII art on a typewriter and sells it for tons of
cash.

If you end up being right, though, it would be a good thing. It would mean
memes will have won against pretentiousness. It would mean the Interned made
something post/modern art Borg cube couldn't assimilate.

~~~
Twisell
Those that thing/happening I just googled count?
[http://www.newyorkartdepartment.org/nyan-cat-
city/](http://www.newyorkartdepartment.org/nyan-cat-city/)

------
gammateam
> “The beginnings of Dada were not the beginnings of art, but of disgust.”
> Disumbrationism was undoubtedly born from the same sentiment.

This seems to be the sentiment of practically every art movement.

If you've seen the Pre-Raphealites exhibit at San Francisco's Museum of Honor,
they were basically disgusted with the praise over Michealangelo's muscle
people. Why is baby Jesus a Super Saiyan that just completed P90X? One might
ask, valid arguments

Art critics are both too gullible and too comfortable in their elitism. Rinse
repeat.

------
mannykannot
"Whether Disumbrationism was thoroughly a hoax remains disputable."

For a hoax, there can be no greater praise than this.

------
colordrops
Whether his intentions were to hoax art or not, he ended up creating art,
though not entirely contained by his paintings, but in the whole act itself.

------
empath75
I actually quite like the paintings, hoax or not.

